# Midi guitar software solution



## Smikes77 (Aug 9, 2017)

Just seen this. Thought it might be useful to some...

https://www.facebook.com/JamOrigin


----------



## Daniel Petras (Aug 9, 2017)

Damn... The first thing I heard was Michael Brecker.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 9, 2017)

Check this thing out

http://www.graphtech.com/products/brands/ghost

I thought about getting in on it before I decided to learn how to play piano keys. I still may at some point


----------



## bupper (Aug 10, 2017)

I use jamorigin midi guitar on gigs, works like a charm


----------



## thov72 (Aug 10, 2017)

bupper said:


> I use jamorigin midi guitar on gigs, works like a charm


can you tell me a bit more? the price is great .... so can I use my acoustic guitar plugged into my audiobox linked to my DAW to play in vst violin parts?? how does it work with different vsts e.g. guitar vsts- can you program the vst/jamorigin so when you play a hammer-on, it does that with the vst??


----------



## Uncle Peter (Aug 10, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> Just seen this. Thought it might be useful to some...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/JamOrigin



I like it a lot


----------



## vintagevibe (Aug 10, 2017)

thov72 said:


> can you tell me a bit more? the price is great .... so can I use my acoustic guitar plugged into my audiobox linked to my DAW to play in vst violin parts?? how does it work with different vsts e.g. guitar vsts- can you program the vst/jamorigin so when you play a hammer-on, it does that with the vst??




MIDI Guitar can work standalone or as aVST plugin. I use it as a plugin and it is far better than the Roland hardware I'be owned. Never tried with an acoustice guitar but I assume it will work. You just point it to various VSTi's that are in your project and play them. For me its easy and dependable.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 11, 2017)

hmm just running the trial version. not hearing anything but me playing guitar through my headphones


----------



## bupper (Aug 11, 2017)

vintagevibe is right, works great with acoustic guitar too


----------



## leon chevalier (Aug 11, 2017)

looks great ! I wonder why I never heard of midi guitar before. I'll buy it for sure.
Thanks for the info !


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 11, 2017)

thov72 said:


> hmm just running the trial version. not hearing anything but me playing guitar through my headphones



Try it with the daw.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 11, 2017)

trial is in standalone mode.


Smikes77 said:


> Try it with the daw.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 11, 2017)

thov72 said:


> trial is in standalone mode.



Well, it comes with a built in synth JX10.


----------



## Coincidental (Aug 12, 2017)

I've been using JamOrigin's Midi Guitar since the first beta, and it worked pretty well then. I find it easier to think with a guitar than a keyboard, so it's been a lifesaver for working things out and quickly recording parts. The tracking works very well out of the box, though you can usually tweak it to be even better if you have a specific guitar you're using regularly. And, yes, it works fine on electro-acoustic, and even a miced-up acoustic.


----------



## thov72 (Aug 12, 2017)

after a bit of Q&A troubleshooting (great customer service) they sent me a different ASIO-Version of the trial. works nicely.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 12, 2017)

I put a sitar through it today, lol. Pretty good!


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 17, 2017)

How well does it run being only a software version? I have done audio to midi with guitar before and there was a whole lot of latency. And you could only play one note at once, and you had to drench it in autotune in case there was a slight bend in the string.

If you play a chord with this, does it recognize each individual note? That is a cool thing about the Graph Tech system is you can play a note on every string at once and it recognizes them all. 

Also, the Graph Tech saddle converts to midi before it goes into the daw, so there is zero latency.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 18, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> How well does it run being only a software version? I have done audio to midi with guitar before and there was a whole lot of latency. And you could only play one note at once, and you had to drench it in autotune in case there was a slight bend in the string.
> 
> If you play a chord with this, does it recognize each individual note? That is a cool thing about the Graph Tech system is you can play a note on every string at once and it recognizes them all.
> 
> Also, the Graph Tech saddle converts to midi before it goes into the daw, so there is zero latency.



I'm doing chords with it later, I`ll let you know. Latency isn`t too bad. It recognises string bends no problem, and vibrato comes out nicely. Although it doesn't recognise a vibrato/bend on 2 notes at the same time.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry that i always rain on everyones midi guitar thread parades everytime but these software solutions and also the roland pickup systems "suck" in a big way for us guitarist when trying to sequence. These pitch to midi conversion systems is pretty much the same as using it for an real acustic piano vs sequencing with a cheap ol' maudio midi keyboard. sustain, poly, expression, chord, velocity... everything thats so easy on a midi keyboard becomes such a hassle with these pitch to midi convertors. plus the added bonus of ghost notes and "you have to play very well to get good tracking" are just such a PITA. 
To me, the issue is that these systes are tailored to rock musicians for on stage "70's prog moog" soloing with a pick. But try to get a simple string pad or pad+notes with expression playing it fingerstyle and it becomes a multi step solution that might as well use the keyboard. 
Ive tried almost all systems. the ztar could be a winner but the expense is great and the right hand is still seems to be tailored to play with a pick. I had to sell it since my fender "toy" mustang midi guitar for rockband game was giving me the same outcome for a lot lot lot less. 
Now i have the lineage guitar, which is ok. the right hand sensitivty is still tricky but i cant complain that much for an instrument that doesnt have the appeal to be used as a sequencing orchestral/other music. 
The jam origin is not the best but at least is comparable to those roland guitar systems. so as for as this thread is concern, yes, its good against those type of systems.


----------



## TheNorseman (Aug 18, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> Sorry that i always rain on everyones midi guitar thread parades everytime but these software solutions and also the roland pickup systems "suck" in a big way for us guitarist when trying to sequence. These pitch to midi conversion systems is pretty much the same as using it for an real acustic piano vs sequencing with a cheap ol' maudio midi keyboard. sustain, poly, expression, chord, velocity... everything thats so easy on a midi keyboard becomes such a hassle with these pitch to midi convertors. plus the added bonus of ghost notes and "you have to play very well to get good tracking" are just such a PITA.
> To me, the issue is that these systes are tailored to rock musicians for on stage "70's prog moog" soloing with a pick. But try to get a simple string pad or pad+notes with expression playing it fingerstyle and it becomes a multi step solution that might as well use the keyboard.
> Ive tried almost all systems. the ztar could be a winner but the expense is great and the right hand is still seems to be tailored to play with a pick. I had to sell it since my fender "toy" mustang midi guitar for rockband game was giving me the same outcome for a lot lot lot less.
> Now i have the lineage guitar, which is ok. the right hand sensitivty is still tricky but i cant complain that much for an instrument that doesnt have the appeal to be used as a sequencing orchestral/other music.
> The jam origin is not the best but at least is comparable to those roland guitar systems. so as for as this thread is concern, yes, its good against those type of systems.



Have you tried the Graph Tech system? I have not tried it but I have heard very good things about it. There's a audio to midi pickup on every string that allows you to play each note individually, and play without latency. 

What interests me about this is playing acoustic guitar and other strum instruments. Makes it a hell of a lot more convenient than micing one, or trying to bang it out on a midi keyboard. 

I agree with you though, every audio to midi solution I have ever tried has not worked out very well. Tons of latency, weird ghost notes, and unless you autotune the hell out of it, the slightest unintentional bend will throw the whole thing off.


----------



## rvb (Aug 18, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Have you tried the Graph Tech system? I have not tried it but I have heard very good things about it. There's a audio to midi pickup on every string that allows you to play each note individually, and play without latency.
> 
> What interests me about this is playing acoustic guitar and other strum instruments. Makes it a hell of a lot more convenient than micing one, or trying to bang it out on a midi keyboard.
> 
> I agree with you though, every audio to midi solution I have ever tried has not worked out very well. Tons of latency, weird ghost notes, and unless you autotune the hell out of it, the slightest unintentional bend will throw the whole thing off.



Wondering about this Graph Tech System to actually. I've been a very happy user of Jam Origin for a while now, but always dealing with latency/cpu to some extend. Maybe this is the solution I was looking for all this time!!
Anyone with experience on this one would be much appreciated on this side!


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 18, 2017)

TheNorseman said:


> Have you tried the Graph Tech system? I have not tried it but I have heard very good things about it. There's a audio to midi pickup on every string that allows you to play each note individually, and play without latency.
> 
> What interests me about this is playing acoustic guitar and other strum instruments. Makes it a hell of a lot more convenient than micing one, or trying to bang it out on a midi keyboard.
> 
> I agree with you though, every audio to midi solution I have ever tried has not worked out very well. Tons of latency, weird ghost notes, and unless you autotune the hell out of it, the slightest unintentional bend will throw the whole thing off.




oh yes i remeber that one from namm. same deal with the pitch to midi and no option to "hold" the note without a sustain pedal that affects all notes but it seems to have much better tracking than the roland or axiom by itself. in the video examples of him playing the demo you can see that they , as most midi guitar solutions , tailor it to play short notes only. i am classical guitar player so i dont normally do strum but i can see the appeal and ease to just laydown some chords by strumming.... and then i guess go back and do melody.


----------



## robharvey (Aug 21, 2017)

Oh god yes! I just hope it tracks chords.... probably won't though.


----------

